# Benutzer beschädigt



## parafi (25. November 2011)

Hi miteinander

Ich habe vorhin an meinem Benutzer etwas herumgespielt & dann unwissentlich den Benutzerordner gelöscht!
Nun sind natürlich alle Voreinstellungen und Programme weg.
Wie krieg ich mein Profil wieder korrekt hin?

Beste Grüsse & ein grosses Dankeschön

parafi


----------

